# Here's a stash buster



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

My daughter sent me this pic today, too bad It wasn't before Christmas


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It would look nice for Easter.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just great! Maybe next year.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

That could work for easter


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Simply beautiful! I love the colors and how they complement each other.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

What a great way to 'hide' yarn in plain sight! Ha ha


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

How lovely. There's always next year.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Add a cross for accent and you have a perfect one for Easter.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice-different-I think you could use light colors for Easter and oranges,browns,green etc for the Fall so many ways to change the colors for different seasons humm, red,white and blue for the Forth of July.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely! I might have to try one of those!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Could also use those colors at Easter if you wanted to.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

taiyaki said:


> My daughter sent me this pic today, too bad It wasn't before Christmas


How about adding a few yellow chicks?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

slmhuffman said:


> Add a cross for accent and you have a perfect one for Easter.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You could buy styrofoam eggs and wrap the yarn around them for Easter.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very good idea.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a great idea! Next Christmas. . . . 

Hazel


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Now that's my idea of using up small bits of yarn!! A few years ago someone shared a beautiful crocheted holly wreath that I just adored but haven't gotten around to because there are so many other wearable projects--this one is far more doable.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I saw one of those with a pair of long knitting needles sticking thru the middle. They were very cute.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

You could add pink and Purple Hearts for Valentine's Day too. Wreath is too pretty to put away till next Christmas.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

if you have small amounts of yarn or large amounts you want to divide into several balls you can roll newspaper into tight balls and then wrap the yarn around them. Just a hint hot glue or pin the ends of the ball !!! 

Guess how I learned that !!!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

jinx said:


> It would look nice for Easter.


My same thought.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try reds pinks and white for Valentines day greens for ST Patrick's day. Very pretty May have to make some for my craft room.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

The Reader said:


> How about adding a few yellow chicks?


Wouldn't a larger chick with smaller chicks following be cute, too.


----------

